# Licking Paw



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

:Lucky has been licking his back left paw for a couple of days. It looks red and raw where he's been licking but I'm not sure if that's the reason he licks or the result of his licking. Is this a common activity/indicator of something? thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

just to be safe, I would have a vet look at it.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> just to be safe, I would have a vet look at it.


thanks Dave. We are all set to see vet in the a.m. Appreciate your input


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How is Lucky doing?


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> How is Lucky doing?


Thanks for asking Molly. It's really wild. The vet thinks that what he is doing is "worrying"-for whatever reason-maybe there was something wrong with that foot and isn't anymore (he prescribed anti inflammatory and antibiotic) but the licking itself is what is making the foot red and the following the vet said is possible: I broke my knee cap about 5 weeks ago (on my left leg) and my reduced mobility, leg immobilizer, and crutches have been very upsetting to Lucky. When I take the brace off, he tries to lick the injured leg or get close to it etc. (you can see where I'm going with this....) and it IS possible that he is repairing my leg by licking his own (from his perspective that is-I doubt it will work). Sooo....don't know if anyone else has had anything like that? My friend who is a therapist says Lucky and I have boundary issues so who knows? Anyways, he seems better and is doing it a bit less. Thanks again for asking.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah he could have had something wrong with it and the licking has become a habit. So long as it doesn't stay sore ,he should be ok.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I had similar weird health issues with my last dog, a Bichon. I had a problem with kidney stones and shortly after she was diagnosed with bladder stones. Then when I was laid up with a bad back she hurt her back too. We both needed bed rest and chiropractic treatments! I thought it was kind of crazy that she kept coming down with similar ailments to mine.


----------

